# Puppy coats



## MedbhandDaisy (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum. I have an 11 month old black cockapoo called Daisy. I was hoping to get some advice on cockapoo coats. She has been to the groomers twice, both times she just had a scissor trim, mainly around the face, paws etc. Her coat is pretty long, around 4 or maybe 5 inches, I love the shaggy look! However, I know I'm going to have to get it cut for the summer as she has found the last few days very warm. I was walking in the park the other day and I met a woman who said she currently only has her puppy coat and if i get it cut short it will grow back differently to how it is now? Is this true? I thought she already had her adult coat. It has made me reluctant to get it cut as I love it as it is! How do I know if she has her adult coat yet? I will post some photos. Thanks for your help.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

My Betty is also 11 Months old. At the grooming course at the weekend the
instructor advised that Betty still had her puppy coat at it could take until
between 16 - 18 Months for the adult coat to come through.
I know others have said the coast has changed after clipping but that could just be coincidence to the adult coat coming through.


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Kiaya's coat sounds similar and it's just been clippered all over. She's just over 8months old. It's still shaggy but obviously does look a bit different now it's shorter. I don't see how cutting Daisy's hair will actually alter how the adult hair grows.

I'm interested to hear what others have to say.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The ciat wnill always griw so the coat will change over time and will get curlier. every tine you take her to the groomes they trim off a little of the puppy coat. it is enevitable that the puppy ciat will go and that her curls will come in. 

your doing realy well for 11 moths but the mats will probably start to become a problem soon. and the heat can also be an isue for longer coated dogs.


----------



## MedbhandDaisy (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your messages. Janail would you be able to post a picture of Kiaya with her hair clipped? 

Also Kendal do you get yours clipped? They look to have great hair in their photos!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My girls get a short clip on their body with a 5 cliper blade then i scissor their legs and head. i like my girls with a short body as i like.to see their shape. i always feel they look fat with a full body but thats just the way i see them.


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Here we are


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Daisy is lovely and with a 4-5 inch coat, now thats good going, I think the longest I ever let my dogs get was 3.5 inches ... but the matts stop me having them too long  

I found my dogs coat started to change from approx 8 months onwards, but each cockapoo is different .. 

An article on my blog about coat and grooming styles which may be of interest .. 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/16/cockapoo-grooming-styles/


----------

